# Pregnant Mares



## spindleberry (Jan 16, 2010)

Just curious to see who all will have cute adorable mini foals running about this year. I love them so much...they are so adorable so be sure to post pics of them when they arrive...

Feel free to post pics of your mares in the mean time...lol


----------



## weerunner (Jan 16, 2010)

I just completed the weefoal tests on my mares, and I officially have three foals coming this year!! It's a new record for me as in the past I've had years with one or two but never three. Going to be a busy summer.


----------



## Katiean (Jan 17, 2010)

Keeping an eye on Princess. I checked today and she has 3/4 bag now but still not squishy around the tail. I am guessing 7-10 days. I will take pictures tomorrow and you can all see that she really does not look pregnant. However, when she foals her tummy is almost sunk in. After a few hours she just looks normal again.

I am thinking the end of February for Ellie.


----------



## ShaunaL (Jan 17, 2010)

I am expecting one foal this year - very excited and nervous also. This mare had a premature colt last year that passed away at 5 days old. She was re-bred to the same stallion and I hope I hope I hope things go better this time.... She is 330 days June 5th but always foals a couple weeks early.

Little Kings Prince Echo (sired by Little Kings Buck Echo)






is bred to Star Farms Whitney (sired by Sierra Dawn Uno de Mayo)


----------



## ruffian (Jan 17, 2010)

Not sure what I was thinking, but I have 7 foals due this year. I also have 3 mares that haven't foaled in years running with stallions as companion mares.

Buck On's Panama Red LLO is bred to Thumper, ERL Zeus Lightning Bolt:






Grosshill's Dandy's Inspiration is bred to Thumper:






These mares are bred to LDS The Buckeroo Kid






LDS Komo's Ladyhawke






I bought 2 mares in foal to outside stallions

a Top Cat daughter bred to Alliance Sweet Talking Guy






and a BTU Daughter, Top Cat granddaughter, bred to FAF Warbucks


----------



## Becky (Jan 17, 2010)

I have these arriving soon:

No Disguise - 312 days today

Keota - 301 days today (sold, but staying to foal out)

Starlight 291 days today

Sasakwa - 289 days today

Stary Night - 284 days today

News Flash - 265 days today

Belle - 255 days today

There will be a few more coming this summer. All the foals will be very colorful pinto as they are by Redrock Magic Maker 30" chestnut, homozygous for tobiano and Royal M Freckels 30.50" black, homozygous for tobiano. Pictures of the mares can be seen on my website.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 17, 2010)

We have three due this spring.

First two are in foal to Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome, AMHA/AMHR black tobiano, this will be his second foal crop but our first foals sired by him:






LBFS Dancing Legs, AMHA/AMHR black tobiano/splash mare, due May 30th:






Luck's Little Black Daisy, AMHR black bay solid mare, due June 2nd:






Our third foal is sired by On The Rise Farm Sky Eyes Eagle, AMHR black near leopard/splash overoloosa:






and out of Iles Little Lacey, AMHR black roan snowcap mare, due June 26th, if the mare does not sell:


----------



## rcfarm (Jan 17, 2010)

I have 2 in foal due in May. Nervous already, 1 is a madien mare. The other is my driving mare, which I love dearly. Praying everyone has a easy birth.


----------



## Watcheye (Jan 17, 2010)

I MIGHT be expecting a foal from Hiawatha (Six Gems Hiawatha) and Keegan (KDS Short Stuff Stable Hawks Imagine That/ Sky Eye Keegan Hawk).

My shy beauty Hiawatha











my "in your face lets be pals!" Stallion Keegan I love the ears on this guy!











Heh... they clean up really nice.



I thought these pics were really cute though. It is likely Keegan is LWO positive. I have yet to test him but I did test the girls and Hiawatha is negative. Both carry an array of patterns so it should be fun if she is expecting. She was exposed to him late June through July.


----------



## Joanne (Jan 17, 2010)

We have an all star cast of mares due to foal this year and I cannot wait to see the results!

Here are a few of our pregnant mares that are bred to pinto stallions!


----------



## wildoak (Jan 17, 2010)

One on the ground and four more to go!



We have a very nice pinto colt by Wild Oaks Rowdy Review x Wild Oaks Dream N Color (Buck Echo granddaughter), and in April should see three more.

Champion Farms Sparklett, a 27.5" red roan is in foal to a little 26" black appaloosa, will be tiny and hopefully our first venture with spots LOL.

SCF Peppys Blue Bonanza, Bond Peppy Power daughter, in foal to Wild Oaks One Hot Cookie, my Mime son (now gelded so it's his one and only).

Wild Oaks Apache Echo, another mare by our Echo son, is bred to Affirmed Royalty. The mare is an AMHR National Champion Youth Mare and a sweetheart.

Last but not least, in May we'll have RFM Thunders Sophia's foal by Bristol San Juan, very excited about this one too!

Jan


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Jan 18, 2010)

We are expecting 2 foals this year!..

Just finish up using the weefoal on our two mares..

Here is our stallion, NXS Duffy's Deuce Coupe aka Jack









Here is our mares,

Sophie









Here is Gracie, I am hoping that we will have a colt out of them two!..













God Bless!


----------



## Dona (Jan 18, 2010)

We are expecting 4 foals this year. 3 in the spring & 1 in summer. They are all by our 31" Bay Frame Overo stallion "Kickapoo's Apache Moon"

Here are photos of Apache:









He is bred to the following:

Kickapoo's Deja Vu (30.75" Chestnut Splash/Sabino/Tobiano)





Kickapoo's Foxy Fax Emily (31" blue-eyed Chestnut Splash/Sabino/Tobiano)




Breezy Knolls Silver Moon (31" Black Sabino)





and Lil G's Citori (Sweetie) (27.75" Black Tobiano)


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 18, 2010)

I have 8 foals coming this year <img src="http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="



" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" />

Two foals by Little Kings B T Buck Bandito

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/IrishHillsFarm/dito-1.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Mares are Cross Country Behind Blue Eyes - Due May 19th

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/IrishHillsFarm/blue05site.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

and Star Ridges Acres Lily Blue Too, a perlino BTU granddaughter - Due 3/21

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/IrishHillsFarm/lilyjune28.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Next would be two foals by Little Kings Junior Jinx. These are Jinx's last two foals as he has been gelded. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="



" border="0" alt="wub.gif" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/IrishHillsFarm/Image8-1.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Mares are Little Kings Heir To Glory, Jinx's paternal sister. Foal will be double bred Little Kings Buck Wheat.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/IrishHillsFarm/glory0916-1.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Glory is due 2/6 but she is bagging up now so ...

and Cross Country Penny Lane - due 3/27

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/IrishHillsFarm/pennymidland5a-1.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Next would be two foals by Wall Street Illusion Jazz Singer ASPC/AMHR

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/IrishHillsFarm/jazzsite1.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Mares are Buckeye WCF Classical Imagination - due 2/13 but Jenny has been bagging up too. Milk sticky and thick, very easy to get.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/IrishHillsFarm/Image2.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

and Modern's Hershey's Karamello - due 3/22

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/IrishHillsFarm/2.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

And last but not least two foals sired by Cross Country Take My Breath Away (Erica's Taker)

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/IrishHillsFarm/stalli30.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Mares are Erica's Memoirs Of A Geisha - due 3/21

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/IrishHillsFarm/mem.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

I'm very excited about all my foals this year! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="



" border="0" alt="wub.gif" />


----------



## drk (Jan 18, 2010)

I have 7 foals due in this year.

Exciting year for me as I was blessed to get a couple outside breedings that I'm VERY EXCITED about.

(Stallion) TOYLAND TINO TRIX 30.5"






Mares bred to TINO...

TOYLAND PEEKABOO






HARLWOOD SHOOT FOR THE SKY






TOYLAND CHARINA






DANCING CLOUD LEGACYS SNOW ANGEL






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(Stallion) FREELANDS FIESTAS IMPERIAL STORM 29"






Mare bred to STORM

LAKEVIEWS DANDY CANDY KISS






-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank You to Ginny Long of Critter Creek for this breeding !!!!!

(Stallion) ALLIANCE PIANO MAN






Mare bred to PIANO MAN

SIX GEMS SHEZA SPOTTED SENSATION






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank You to Larry and Judy Smith of Tiz A Miniature Farm for this breeding !!!!!

(Stallion) BEAR BRANCH PAINTED FEATHER






Mare bred to PAINTED FEATHER

WFF BLAZING GOOD TIME


----------



## equanox (Jan 18, 2010)

Only bred one mare last year. Pictured here at home in 2009 and due mid May. She is in foal to Flabys Supreme. All goes well off to the 2010 AMHR National S........... class for this baby.






My fave picture of Supreme - Thanks Cayce!


----------



## friesepferd (Jan 18, 2010)

wow, im not a huge fan of spots, but i love HARLWOOD SHOOT FOR THE SKY & ALLIANCE PIANO MAN.

I like the dark heads / chests quite a bit. Same with pintos, I like them if they are mostly dark with some white, but really dont like much white especially by the head. Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome for example i think is pretty nice looking color-wise.


----------



## REO (Jan 18, 2010)

*OH BOY!!*

We are expecting many really BLACK pintos from our Splash, Frame, Tobi/Sabino stallions and mares!

There's too many to post photos of!

But please check out my [SIZE=12pt]*FOAL PAGE*[/SIZE] to see what we're expecting!

Our foal crops are almost all pintos. Our 2009 crop was 100%!





I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Skylight_minis (Jan 18, 2010)

The best thing about being the breeder is getting first dibbs on the foals. All though this is dangerous too and can lead to having too many and having to sell someone but how do you pick when they are all your top favorites??? Only one rational thing to do.... Buy more land.





All my mares except the two i bought last year are bred to my palomino stallion, Arc Pal (Ranger).

My first foal this year will be out of Sulphura's Fancy Sugar (Sugar) She's due March 16 this is the foal of the year for me if its a filly. So far i havent sold ANY of Sugars foals course they have all been painted fillies for me.



Tika, Grace, and last years Dream Girl. This one i'm betting chestnut or palomino pinto. Maybe i'll call her Diva Dulce. I just love saying that it just rolls off the tougne Diva Dulce...





Herko's little white dove (Lady) and Herko Easter Sunrise (Bree) are due second week in April. Kegleys Teak Wood (Luna) is due Last week of April...

Expos Lego Girl (Contessa) and Sweet Waters lil nugget (Ivy) were bought exposed to outside stallions... dont know if they are prego or when they are due I estimate Contessa will be May at the latests since i bought her in June.

Cowboy's Cowgirl (Sofie) and Blue Phantom's Rosalita *Rosalita* are due Aug. cuz i got impatient and couldnt wait any longer for fall to come..





Finally.... Tara in Sept. also cuz i got impatient couldnt wait till spring to rebreed. Hoping for a pally colt with a star and snip like the one we lost in 09.





the year I'm the most excited about is 2011. I will be expecting the first foals from Lakota and Tika maybe Glory also. These 3 are home bred and raised so they will be the first babys born here that i will breed it will be extra special. I'll probably give some of the other mares the year off. So far I've decided to let Lady have a break we'll see how this season goes someone else might need a vacation too.

www.skylightminis.com


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 18, 2010)

None here but i'm very excited to see all of yours.There are gonna be some gorgeous babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 18, 2010)

We are expecting 17 foals this year, our crosses are all on our foals page

you all have gorgeous horses and I am excited to see foal announcements!!!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 18, 2010)

[SIZE=12pt]_We have approximately 25-30 foal's coming…._[/SIZE]

_The majority of our mares have been exposed to our stallion "Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit" and our former stallion "Marystown Mercedes"._

_[SIZE=12pt]Here's a few of our mares to watch…. and then there's more....[/SIZE]_


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 18, 2010)

We are expecting 3 foals this spring and maybe 1 more not confirmed yet for the summer

due 4/19 Iona Farms Miss Beehavin

this will be her 1st foal

30" Silver Bay






due 4/20- Wolfpens Painted Lace

32" Black homozygous for tobiano mare

Lace has given us 3 wonderful foals Smokin, Axel, and River






due 5/22- RF Bars Warrior Princess

37" Palomino Snowcap Appaloosa

Xena gave us Raven and our Perlino mare Spice (she is bred back the same)






and Pooh is our other possible but not comfirmed yet


----------



## Relic (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh wow l think we went nuts last year we bred 16 mares to 7 different stallions and so far it looks like they might have all caught...first week in March the first of them should be arriving... l'm waiting on Ericas Big City The Thunder Rolls who has 2 mares due so thats going to be real exciting to see what he produces.. and Ace who bred 5 is another first timer for us all his mares are due in April..






never had this many in one year not sure l can stay awake all of March and April and live to tell


----------



## PaintNminis (Jan 19, 2010)

Sapphire is the only Mare that is in foal for this year 198 Days today








and I am REALLY looking forward to it 

Hoping for a Bay Tovero with Blue Eyes thats just as nice as Sapphire's 2009 Filly


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jan 19, 2010)

We are expecting 3 foals this year, 2 of our own breeding and we purchased 1 mare in foal.

Our stallion, Redrock Incognito:






Incognito was bred to the following two mares:

Reflections What A Star, a maiden mare who will be 300 days in late February, so who knows when she will foal:






Jandts Cheeri Deeri, who always goes 340+ days, will be due in late March:






We also have the new mare, High Flights Red Hot Baby Doll, in foal to Alamos Sirs Dream Weaver.


----------



## HorseMom (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm expecting one foal. I bred my stallion Jay in the Dark (in my avatar) to my double Blue Boy granddaughter, SG Blue Slippers. I'm very excited to see what I get. I think I'll breed Slippers one more time after this then retire her to grandmotherhood. So I've been keeping my eye out for a new mare to purchase next year. I'm going to have a hard time, there are so many awesome mares out there.

SG Blue Slippers at 90 days. She's due early April.


----------



## Katiean (Jan 20, 2010)

This mare is actually do any day now. This picture was taken today.






This mare is not due for another month or so. She has to be due by March because April is when I got Dusty's Pen finished.






She is not pregnant in this picture.


----------



## Tami (Jan 20, 2010)

Here are mine....

Bred to Samis Soap Suds....






Hunt House Farms Superstar






Huffs Samoa






LM Hawks RFM Sable Buckeroo






Bred to Arions Playboy Destiny






Little Kings Dream Debut






Darmonds American Diva






Reh's Night Mariah






Bred to Lucky Four Superstar Select






Huffs Sierra Mist






MCCs Skips Gem






Bred to Reh's Royal Gem






Drays Oak Parks Destinys Chance


----------



## kay56649 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm hoping to breed one of my mares to Piano Man!! I just love his coloring! Its so unique!


----------

